

Sony adopts, then drops, Cocoa-like GNUStep - teamonkey
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/27/sony_adopts_then_drops_cocoa_like_gnustep_plans_to_rival_apple_ios.html

======
sudont
This is a cold war. God knows who pressured Sony to drop it, it was a fairly
novel move and generated a _ton_ of developer interest.

Oracle, Microsoft, Google, or was it even Apple, trying to retain language
exclusivity?

It’s probably more mundane, like some pointy-haired boss who likes how
internet-y “.net” sounds.

------
teamonkey
<http://snap.sonydeveloper.com/>

    
    
       SNAP development is currently on hold

